# St Barts Forums > Meetings in SBH (and elsewhere) >  >  Blooming Magnolia's Party

## Toni

Our gracious hostess, Betty (Blooming Magnolia) has asked me to spread the word that she and Charles will be hosting their annual party on next Tuesday, June 7th at 6:00pm. The site for this years gathering is the fabulous Villa Cap au Vent (MOZ) in Pointe Milou. 

All forum members and friends are invited and I can assure you that it is not to be missed. 

Please respond by post or pm if you plan to attend. I can provide directions if needed.

----------


## elgreaux

How lovely, Rosemond gets back from the States that day and would love to stop by, that's a great villa...

----------


## pghfred

Marcia and I would love to attend if our flights are on time. We are supposed to arrive that afternoon.  Directions would be appreciated.

----------


## KevinS

MOZ is out at the tip of Pt Milou.

----------


## cassidain

> MOZ is out at the tip of Pt Milou.



From the villa's own website:




Interesting that the villa's own site give precise location but Wimco obscures location "for privacy concerns". Personally, I like to know precisely where a property I'm considering is located.

----------


## Bart -my real name-

Someday, I'd like to stay in Toigny.  Seems like a nice place.

----------


## cassidain

> Someday, I'd like to stay in Toigny.  Seems like a nice place.



it was...before they ripped the sea grapes out.

----------


## cec1

I'm sorry that I'll miss the party . . . prior successes for Betty are legendary!

----------


## stbartshopper

Darn- we walk by the Villa everyday on our walks- it looks very intriguing! Won't be there!

----------


## Bart -my real name-

> it was...before they ripped the sea grapes out.



Hahahhaha!

----------


## ashland

Amy just told me about this party.  The 7th is going to be a long day.  We fly in this day as well.  Glad we won't be the only one's there with jet lag.  Look forward to seeing everyone.  Hope no one is too hung over from Martin's party to visit.

----------


## Flyfish

We are just a few doors down in Point Milou... Looking forward to meeting ya'll.  Last summer we met a few forum members and were completely overwhelmed by the kindness of those who helped us learn the ropes on our first visit.

----------


## ChasBidd

4 Biddles:  Charlie, Mr.,  Adria, Mrs., Charley 22 and Kate 20 would love to attend.

----------


## amyb

It is going to be another super gathering as you get to ecperience Southern Hospitality at its finest. Have a ball,y'all

----------


## julianne

It is a stunning villa with an unparalleled view. You are all in for a treat!

----------


## didier

should be a great party, we will see you there!

----------


## BND

Have fun, you all!!  Looks like a gorgeous place and a fabulous view!  (We have just a little over a month to go and the tingles have started!!)

----------


## JD_AC

2 hoping to attend.

----------

